# Like sitting down with grand-dad...



## retired_guru

Watching the short clip at YouTube reminded me of my father, now in his mid-eighties, once a master stone mason from Sicily. He plied his trade for over forty-five years, most of those years working a full time job atop of his trade, getting a little sleep in between the two. He started as an apprentice at 13 and retired in his late '50s, until his broken and worn out body couldn't handle the work anymore. He is still remembered for his work and his contributions to the large masonry projects that are still landmarks in the community.

What's important to come away with in looking at Mr. Klausz' life is that many masters of their craft started in humble beginnings and never knew what it meant to be called a 'master', never saw themselves as one, in their early days of expertise. They did their work, the best that they could, using what they were taught and learned on their own. Their focus was on the work, not any title given.

I wish Mr. Klausz a long and healthy retirement. He earned it, in spades. Thanks for sharing this, Stumpy.


----------



## patcollins

He swears a lot and uses racial slurs?


----------

